# Avatar's?



## CaliDave (Mar 14, 2006)

I was wondering why we are not allowed to have avatars? 
I think they are fun and can put a personality or humor to go along with the user ID.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree, as I do not remember people's user names but I remember the Avatars.  They take up so little room. JMHO.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I was wondering why we are not allowed to have avatars?
> I think they are fun and can put a personality or humor to go along with the user ID.



Please see this thread for an explanation:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549&highlight=avatar 

Update since that thread:

We now have an account at a new server which will solve our space limitation problems.  In the next few weeks we will be both updating the bbs to the latest version of the software and moving to this new server.  We should be able to activate avatars at that time, as well as eliminate the need to purge old messages for a long, long time.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 15, 2006)

That is great news.  Well done, TUG!


----------



## funtime (Mar 15, 2006)

*Avatars?*

So what the heck are avatars?


----------



## Keitht (Mar 15, 2006)

funtime said:
			
		

> So what the heck are avatars?



Images that you can attach to your user id.  It may be a photograph or some other graphic.  If you have a look in any of the forums here you will see them in use.
As has been suggested, they can be useful for spotting individuals but personally I can take or leave them.  There are plenty of other things higher on my personal wish list


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 15, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Images that you can attach to your user id.  It may be a photograph or some other graphic.  If you have a look in any of the forums here you will see them in use.
> As has been suggested, they can be useful for spotting individuals but personally I can take or leave them.  There are plenty of other things higher on my personal wish list




Keith, it it wasn't for avatars.. I wouldn't have know how cute and cuddly you are.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 15, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Keith, it it wasn't for avatars.. I wouldn't have know how cute and cuddly you are.



I just hadn't shaved for a couple of hours.  Same problem every full mooooooonnn!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 9, 2006)

As promised, now that we're on the new server...

You asked for avatars, you got avatars.   Set yours, if you want one, in your profile via a new option on the left side.

I grabbed a few avatars off the net and put them in place as standards you can use, but you can also upload your own, as I've done (that's the Makai Dog, Cookie).

Limitations: max pixels, 80 x 80


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 9, 2006)

Just testing...Yup, it worked!

Thanks, Doug

Fern


----------



## Kay H (Apr 9, 2006)

When I click on avatars, nothing happens.  In my next life I'm coming back as a computer nerd.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2006)

Kay H said:
			
		

> When I click on avatars, nothing happens.  In my next life I'm coming back as a computer nerd.



Click on USER CP

Then, EDIT AVATAR

Then click on one of the avatars available on TUG 

or upload one (no larger than 80x80 pixels or 19.5 KB. )

Then click SAVE CHANGES.


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 9, 2006)

Kewl!  Thanks guys.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Downsizing a pic*

How do you downsize a picture to make it fit the specs of either 80 x 80 pixels or  19.5 KB?

Thanks for any help.


Richard


----------



## teachingmyown (Apr 10, 2006)

*Just testing...*

Have to see if it actually worked!  


edited to add...
TOO COOL!!!  My very first avatar!  And I had to search the internet for it, resize it, save it, rename it and download it.  It's been a productive night!  I've actually learned something useful!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> How do you downsize a picture to make it fit the specs of either 80 x 80 pixels or  19.5 KB?


You need to use some image editing software.  Irfanview is what I use most.  This old 'how to' is getting kinda worn around the edges, but the priciples still apply:
TUG Images Tutorial


----------



## Dani (Apr 10, 2006)

Great work Doug!!!  

  Does anyone have any suggestions of where those of us who are not used to using avitars can find and upload avitars?  Thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any suggestions of where those of us who are not used to using avitars can find and upload avitars?  Thanks.


Like most things, a Google search for _avatars_ should net you lots of places to look.  That's how I found the ones I loaded into vBulletin.


----------



## swift (Apr 10, 2006)

I hope this works

Yea!!! It did!!! Thank you TUG


----------



## Kay H (Apr 10, 2006)

test,,,test...test


Look what I did.  I couldn't get one of the tug avatars but I got a picture I took in St Martin.  I'll bet I couldn't do it again LOL


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 10, 2006)

Love the Avatars!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 11, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> You need to use some image editing software.  Irfanview is what I use most.  This old 'how to' is getting kinda worn around the edges, but the priciples still apply:
> TUG Images Tutorial



Doug,

When I clicked on your Tug Images Tutorial Link I received a reply that hhttp is not a registered protocol, so I wasn't able to access the link.

Is it still accessible?

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Doug,
> 
> When I clicked on your Tug Images Tutorial Link I received a reply that hhttp is not a registered protocol, so I wasn't able to access the link.
> 
> ...



Well, all you needed to do was delete that extra first h and resubmit.

Here's the correct link:
http://www.tug2.net/advice/images.htm#modify

(and I'll fix it above, too...)


----------



## Dani (Apr 11, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Like most things, a Google search for _avatars_ should net you lots of places to look.  That's how I found the ones I loaded into vBulletin.



Thanks Doug...I will check.


----------



## Richard D (Jan 25, 2007)

*Avatars*

Count me in as one who likes avatars.  (They used to be called pictures in another life.)  This is a late post to this thread but is only a test to see how it came out.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Love seeing everyones pet!*

Avitars sound nice. Everyone should have a dog or cat.


----------

